# Great mugshot of a poacher!



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

NICE! This guy really does look like the loser he is! Goose Poacher from Utah!


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Is this the same poacher? In any event the guy in the following story is a dumb ***:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/officers-on-patrol/687-convicted-poacher-violates-again.html


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

His name is Clinton Ray Calder.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

What a piece of work....
Hopefully the confiscated all his hunting equipment.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Well at least the stuff he was using during this event. It is wrong to take everything. It would be like taking your car for speading when you were driving your pickup.

Chuck Norris once rode a bull, and nine months later it had a calf.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Number 1 on Google for "Poacher Mugshot".

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid= ... er+mugshot

Ouch


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Number 1 on Google for "Poacher Mugshot".
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sourceid= ... er+mugshot
> 
> Ouch


That's gotta hurt!!


----------



## MikeHonkQuackBang (Dec 7, 2011)

What an idiot... :eyeroll:


----------

